# Koshiki no Kata



## DokanDojo (Aug 25, 2007)

Koshiki no Kata is an interesting kata originating from Kito ryu. Kano loaned it to Kodokan but it is not an official kata required for Dan Gradings in judo. Is it included in the curriculum of any jujutsu school/organisation?


----------



## Saitama Steve (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to differ, but the Koshiki No Kata is an official kata in the Kodokan judo syllabus. It's a 8th dan kata at the Kodokan. My Kodokan judo & koryu jujutsu teacher in Tokyo did the Koshiki No Kata for his 6th dan as a specialist kata. 

It is very much an official kata of the Kodokan. Not to mention every official kata manual for the Kodokan contains the Koshiki No Kata as well as the Ju No Kata, Kime No Kata & Kodokan Goshinjutsu.


----------

